# I KNOW who I'm getting!!!!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally heard from Kimberly today on just which one of the Exquisite litter will come to live with me! Bulgari!! :dance: :whoo: :dance: I'm so happy! He is such a little doll-baby too! (Of course they all are!) He was such a sweetie when we saw them in Woodland--so playful and happy! And he is very good looking too! :biggrin1:

I HAV to tell you just the coolest part of this! I've been ooohing and awwing over this little guy since he was born, but I didn't think I had a chance to HAV him because he is just so awesum. As fate would have it, one of his eyes is quite BLUE! Neat huh?? For us that makes him all the more desireable...but for a show dog, that sorta threw a monkeywrench into the works! :doh: :bounce:

We are thrilled to be getting this wonderful little dog! He scored the lowest on prey drive...so he WON'T be eating any of Christy's babies LOL! He also tested to have low startle response and excellent hearing too! Kimberly has told me that the breeders that have seen him have commented on his perfect head shape, muzzle length, bite and tail set! :llama:

Now that we know who our new dog will be, we've chosen his name.

And he shall be called......... Rufus :thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Congratulations! I am SO jealous! Bvlgari has always been my favorite. :whoo:

And Rufus is a really cute name! I bet you can't wait to have him in your home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Christi,

Bvlgari and Piaget have been my favorites from the get go. The fact that he has one blue eye is absolutely wonderful!!! I love odd eye and think it makes the pup ever so special. You lucky girl you!!!! :biggrin1:

Edited to say that I think Rufus is an adorable name.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Christy! Great news. I know you are doubly excited now that you know which puppy will be yours. Now it's countdown time till you get to bring him home.

Rufus is a terrific name. 

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Christy!!!:cheer2: I had a sneaking suspicion that Bvlgari would be yours! I saw his beautiful blue eye when I visited the litter. I told Kimberly that whoever got him would be thrilled with those gorgeous eyes. This will make Rufus so unique and special (like he needs any other reason). Plus, he's such a sweetheart! :kiss: You are one lucky, lucky lady!! I am *JEALOUS* but still thrilled for you. :whoo: Maddie and Rufus will be half-brother and sister, so we're related!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So happy to hear it is Bulgari!!!! He has always been my fav! I love the blue eye....we want to see him asap......can't wait! Congratulations to the new mommie & baby!reggers: :baby:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Yeah Rufus*

Christy, you won the jackpot!!!!! yeah he is soooo cute! I can't wait to see pictures of you and him together. I love the name too. :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hurray, Hurray, :whoo: Christy & Rufus I'm so happy for you. :cheer2: 

Is it only 2 weeks left to wait? I'm soooooo jeolous. But happy too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We are sooo happy for you!:bounce: Now the count down until Rufus comes home:whoo: Looking forward to pictures:biggrin1:


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy for you and very jealous!

aak


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You sound a little excited, Christy. :biggrin1: I'm so excited for you and for Rufus too. These boys are so lucky to have you and the other families in their lives already. 

By the way, did you know Rufus can talk? I think he just swore at me a whole bunch during our soaped photo session. :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!! We couldn't be happier here!



dboudreau said:


> Is it only 2 weeks left to wait? I'm soooooo jeolous. But happy too!!!!!!!!


It'll only be another couple weeks! The pups will be 8 weeks old tomorrow!



MaddiesMom said:


> I told Kimberly that whoever got him would be thrilled with those gorgeous eyes.


You are so right! When I saw that beautiful blue, I was wanting him all the more!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Christy, are both eyes blue or just one?? I LOVE his markings! I feel your excitement & anticipation!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, did you know Rufus can talk? I think he just swore at me a whole bunch during our soaped photo session. :suspicious:


Kimberly! Does he politely say no thank you please, I would prefer we do this another time? :fear:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, Bvlguri (Rufus) is one handsome and sweet dog. I met him, too. I know you are excited as you should be.


Butus' favorite puppy was Cartier--we still have time for that owner to back out.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

Congratulations! :biggrin1: We are so happy for you and Rufus is a darling name to go with a darling boy! Blue eyes, I bet that sure is beautiful! He sure is my favorite and you are one lucky lady and he is one lucky baby!!!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations.....how lucky you are to get the pup you wanted! He sounds like he has a lot of great qualities and the one blue eye is the icing on the cake! Enjoy him.....


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations to your special little boy! Rufus is the best name ever!!!:whoo:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Christy. He is just so beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Now, the count down begins.:cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So Cool!! Congrats - bet you cant wait
Laurie


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Christy..........I am so very jealous. I have about 9 weeks more before I get mine.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to all of you. Bulgari was my favorite. He is so beautiful.
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Woooooeeeeeee, it's a boy!! He is such a cutie and with a sweet disposition to boot! Lucky you!

This whole thread should be green - green with envy from all of us!!

Congrats, Christy! We are sooooo excited for you. Can you tell??? arty: :bounce: :clap2: :cheer2: :rockon:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations!! Bvulgari is a cutie and I am sure you are filled with so much excitement - these are such exciting times!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations-- your first hav!!! He is adorable!:first: 
Looking forward to more pictures as he grows up.
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congradulations on your new boy!:bounce:Yippee!Yahoo!:bounce:I bet it was just agonizing waiting to hear which little guy was yours!Before long you and Rufus will be all settled in to a life of fun!:yo:We are all very happy for you!:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all so much! We're so excited here, we can hardly wait for Rufus to come home!

Vicki, the last I saw him--one was was obviously blue and the other seemed brownish blue. Not the same color at all! I'm still wondering if they'll change even more. Hopefully Kimberly will keep me updated, since I still have a couple more weeks before I can while away the days gazing into those beautiful eyes. :biggrin1: 

So Julie, you were trying to figure out which one I would get. Did you guess right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll try to get some good face photos today. His right eye has darkened, but last time I looked I couldn't really tell if it was fully brown. His left eye is unmistakably blue though. People comment on it as soon as they see him in person.

Pssst Christy, someone local to me is commenting on his latest photos about taking him home. Read this. She also posts here under a different name, but you might recognize her avatar there. LOL! Your turn for a mystery.

Oh, by the way, that's baby food on his face. It's an excellent motivator/reward tool.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'll try to get some good face photos today. His right eye has darkened, but last time I looked I couldn't really tell if it was fully brown. His left eye is unmistakably blue though. People comment on it as soon as they see him in person.
> 
> Pssst Christy, someone local to me is commenting on his latest photos about taking him home. Read this. She also posts here under a different name, but you might recognize her avatar there. LOL! Your turn for a mystery.
> 
> Oh, by the way, that's baby food on his face. It's an excellent motivator/reward tool.


LOL! It's Sally! And no... Sally, he is wanting to come home with me! You have your Hav! ound:

After you told us about the toothbrushing I thought maybe that was toothpaste on his face! I'm glad he likes baby food. Ayla likes it mixed with kibble as a Kong stuffing and the birds get it sometimes too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy,
well......I guessed :laugh:Cartier......and Rufus was my :thumb:second guess.I knew Piaget was out,and I figured Mikimoto was out....

They are all so cute-you can't go wrong!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, I know I said a Blue dog--- but blue eyes would work too..... 
Christy, I just went to flickr site-- Rufus is gorgeous-- I wouldn't be surprised if you were camped out at Kimberly's for the wait. When is the big day?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> LOL! It's Sally! And no... Sally, he is wanting to come home with me! You have your Hav! ound:


Yes! It's me
Havanese are like chips-- it is hard to have just one.
Oliver is very friendly and would love a little brother:whoo:
PS-How about a playdate sometime soon?:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, those soaped and dry pictures of the pups are toooooooo cute!! I see they have new names, Wilson, Rigatoni (too funny!) ... Is Wilson, Mikimoto? He's so nice and poofy when dry. 

LOVE the pics!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

There are a couple of celebrities I can think of that have two different color eyes. Jane Seymour has one green eye and one brown eye and I think David Bowie, or perhaps it's Sting that has one blue eye and one brown eye. Rufus can join the rich and famous!

The soaped photos are cute. For some reason the ones of Piaget made me laugh. He's beautiful of course. He looks so tiny soaped up.

Susan
PS - I love the name Rigatoni. Is he going to be local?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't want to take away from Christy's topic about Rufus, so I'll just tell you all more about the name changes and locations in their own topic this evening when their 8-week birthday photos are posted.

Christy that makes sense! I just told you about the toothpaste on his nose last night. LOL! They were such wiggly stinkers for the soaped photos that the baby food was a great motivator and reward. Gerber 2 Chicken or Turkey is such a treat for them!

And you figured out Sally quickly! :biggrin1: 
(Sally, I didn't even realize you were posting your first name here now. I've been trying to be careful and only call you "mintchip" here. Ha ha!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(Sally, I didn't even realize you were posting your first name here now. I've been trying to be careful and only call you "mintchip" here. Ha ha!)[/QUOTE]
:whoo: :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :spy: Does that mean I win a puppy!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Christy,
> well......I guessed :laugh:Cartier......and Rufus was my :thumb:second guess.I knew Piaget was out,and I figured Mikimoto was out....


OK Did you know something I didn't know? :spy:



mckennasedona said:


> There are a couple of celebrities I can think of that have two different color eyes. Jane Seymour has one green eye and one brown eye and I think David Bowie, or perhaps it's Sting that has one blue eye and one brown eye.Susan


That's cool Susan! I had no idea there were celebs out there with mismatched eyes!



Havtahava said:


> They were such wiggly stinkers for the soaped photos that the baby food was a great motivator and reward.


Oh THAT must've been fun thenound: ! Trying to keep control of wiggly pups covered in soap! Did everyone have to keep shaking the soap off too? You must have been a sight to see by the time you were done!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

> That's cool Susan! I had no idea there were celebs out there with mismatched eyes!


There have been quite a few over history. Here's a list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_heterochromia

I am so jealous of your one-blue-eyed puppy. I think blue eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

David Bowie has 2 different colored eyes.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I grew up with a girl who had one blue eye & one brown eye....it wasn't quite as accepted as Rufus'.....unfortunately kids made fun of her(of which I was NOT one....she was my next door neighbor and we were best friends!)I'm sad to report that she died in 1978 @ the young age of 28.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Christy,
I am so excited for you. Rufus is awesome in every way. I saw them all last weekend, and was so impressed with them all. Of course I am thinkin you would be just as thrilled if Rufus was purple too! <grin>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, it did take a little while to get all the shampoo off my hands. It felt like I had to rinse for two minutes before I could even grab them without my hands slipping away. Ha ha!


OK, we just got back from the vet and the official news is...
Rufus' right eye is mostly brown, but when the veterinarian put his light on the iris, you can see the lower part has some light blue. That's why I kept seeing blue, but couldn't pinpoint it. His left eye is all light blue except for the very top (where his eyelid usually covers the iris) and it is brown up there. Very interesting to see with a powerful light. Every vet tech there (seven of them) had to come see the puppies. They just love my dogs and are local celebrities there. Rufus and his brothers were a big hit!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Of course Kathy! A Purple dog with one blue eye would be exquisite!

Kimberly, I knew you were covered in soap! You should've had Craig snap a picture for us to show what being a breeder is all about!



Havtahava said:


> Rufus' right eye is mostly brown, but when the veterinarian put his light on the iris, you can see the lower part has some light blue. That's why I kept seeing blue, but couldn't pinpoint it. His left eye is all light blue except for the very top (where his eyelid usually covers the iris) and it is brown up there. Very interesting to see with a powerful light.


Oh I sure wish I had been there to see that! So one eye is brown with a touch of blue and one eye is blue with a hidden touch of brown? AWESUM! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you can get Mr. Christy to hold him, I bet you'll be able to see it with a flashlight. It is pretty interesting!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> If you can get Mr. Christy to hold him, I bet you'll be able to see it with a flashlight. It is pretty interesting!


I have to have him do that! Maybe let him settle in a bit beforehand though.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Is this the big weekend Christy?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yep! This is it. 
I'm so excited for them, but I'm a bit wistful for us already.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kimberly, I must be a happy/sad kind of thing. The house will sure be quite, unless there are more in the works.LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly, I honestly dont know how you do it!! I could never let them go!! You are a good Mommy who is helping new ones become good Mommies. Thankfully there are breeders like you who care & make sure your temporary babies go to good homes!!
As much as I will be thinking of Christy this weekend, I will also be thinking of you
!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie & Debbie, that is very sweet. Thankfully, we'll be very distracted with my daughter's high school graduation next weekend and then a long road trip. We'll only be home for a short while this summer. I'm going to take a whole lot of trips with the dogs, which is why I wanted Havanese in the first place - traveling with them. It's all coming round full circle.

Christy gets the good job of loving Rufus and keeping me updated! You guys just reminded me that I have to re-word that clause in her contract about owning a decent camera and putting it to use every month. :biggrin1:

(And if anyone thinks I'm serious about the contract clause, I'm not.)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Christy. The hours are probably crawling now. Enjoy your new baby!

Kimberly, you should require use of a good camera in your contract just like I think that if someone with a fabulous house on the coast gets one of your dogs you should require at least a weeks worth of on site visits each summer.....just to be sure all is well!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now that is an idea I will have to consider, Susan. Good thinking.

By the way, I think I may get to see Christy's babies too, so that's a bonus treat!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin1: What an exciting weekend for everyone....Kimberly with her "old"baby,Christy with her "new"baby........a graduation and traveling!Wow!I have a boring life..........:sad:

I like the camera clause!hoto:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly, I agee- I think that the camera clause is a great one!

And I agree also that vacationing with Havs is the best. I only get one vacation a year because of my occupation, and I do end up working from vacation every year a bit, but I dont mind cause since Lily came to us as a pup I told hubby that I will NOT leave my pup for a week or longer. So we rented a house for one week with her, then came Lexi and we rented for 2 weeks, and now with logan we are going for 3 WEEKs vacation. I dont think if it would work if I got more but I just cannot imagine going away as a family without the pups. My kid invite their friends, we invite friends & family & we have a great time going to the beach, hanging out and playing cards. But I could never imagine it withoug the pups!!!
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> (And if anyone thinks I'm serious about the contract clause, I'm not.)


Kimberly is such a slave driver!! :whip: LOL! I am soooooo jazzed!! Yes it IS this weekend!! Sunday is the big day! wOOO hoOOOOOO!!! Kimberly will also get to see the baby parrots, since they will need a feeding between the time we leave home and the time we'll get back~~so we'll be bringing them along! They are currently in the messy stage..once I get them fed they happily attempt to feed each other uke: and I am on washcloth patrol pretty heavy to try and keep them presentable!

Rufus comes home Sunday!! This whole week is really dragging along. I'm ready now! I really am! I got a pet gate installed today to block off the bird room and bought another ex-pen to keep at work! I got a nice big Baby-Boy Bag and already have it packed and waiting with toys and pee pads, treats collar, leash...you know, the essentials hahaha!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yipppppeeeee!! :clap2: I'm so excited for you, Christy! 

Kimberly, I think it's a good thing you'll be so busy this summer. It makes it a little easier to say goodbye to those precious babies. 

Can't wait to hear out it goes!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Christy!!!!:whoo: 
Hope you'll be able to join us in SF for our playdate!
Sally (and Oliver)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

I am so thrilled for you!!! Rufus is such a lucky little guy! :grouphug: Great thinking on the baby gate to the birdies, that's what we did with our guys.
We'll be thinking of you on Sunday!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy!! I am so excited for you!! Just a tip, I would put the pup on top of the pee pee pads and keep a few open & ready as if the pup gets carsick, it comes on very quicklyuke: Bring a plastic garbage bag to throw any dirty pads, towels etc. 
All three of mine got car sick on their car ride home.
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy,
Congrats! But aren't you missing this forum's most important puppy essential in your bag?????:ear: 

DIGITAL CAMERA!!!!

I am sure we will be seeing lots of pictures soon!op2: 
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's really good advice, Laurie. Fortunately, Rufus has traveled a lot and has never puked. We had some drooling one time recently, but no vomiting. Yea!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

have a great day on Sunday Christy!:biggrin1: 
Picking up your new Rufus!It'll be so much fun!:laugh:

When we picked up Quincy,we stopped by PetSmart but not because we needed something,but because we wanted to how him off!ound: Being able to take a pet in a store here is unheard of,unless it is a service dog!Our closest PetSmart is almost a 2 hour drive!:jaw:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, thanks for the trash bag idea! I added it to the list! Camera???? Haha!! It's at the very top of the list!! Now if I can just remember to use it when I get there. hoto: I wouldn't want to bore you all with ALL the stuff I have packed haha! Lets just say I'm an overplanner! The Girl Scout motto "Be Prepared" has followed me all my life! 

We are lucky here in town to have quite a few places that would be dog friendly! I've taken my parrots to garden supplys and nurserys and also hardware stores are a pretty safe bet! My gen. practioner has asked for me to bring one in sometime and they've been welcomed at the school, and Scout meetings. I've even snuck (is that a word?) a hard sided carrier with a parrot inside into the market when I needed a few things... I would imagine the same places would be ok with a small dog. Larger dogs are less accepted around town. Has anyone else found that to be true? 

I wonder if I will be able to sleep tonight??? :whoo: Did y'all sleep before you got your new puppies?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy - I dont think I slept for the 3 nights before pick up with all my babies. Its ok, unlike children, at least you know exactly when you are coming!! Good Luck!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy,
are you involved in Girl Scouts?I see the motto being used.......:suspicious: My daughter and I are both active in Girl Scouts.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Christy,
> are you involved in Girl Scouts?I see the motto being used.......:suspicious: My daughter and I are both active in Girl Scouts.


I was a Brownie and then a Girl Scout growing up. My mother was heavily involved with our troop and many of the things I learned stayed with me all these years! Good for you being involved with your daughter! Kids whose parents are involved in their lives stay involved and do better! My youngest son is very involved in Boy Scouts and I was a Pack Leader for two years when he was in cubs. The Cub Scout motto is Do Your Best and the Boy Scout motto is the same as for the Girl Scouts--Be Prepared! Scouting is a wonderful program and really emphasizes independence, responsibility, and preparedness. It worked well for me! I am totally prepared for our little Rufus tomorrow! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's super cool ChristyMy daughter has been active now going on 9 years.She started as a 2nd year brownie....she was the only girl to earn all 57 try-its in 2 yrs.,then as a junior,she earned all 117 junior badges available+earned her bronze award,as a cadette she just finished her silver award.She has not earned as many badges(high school you know)but she just bridges to a senior girl scout.This is one thing my daughter and I have in common----we both love girl scouts!I've been the cookie/nut sale Mom and registered with our troop since the start.It's been a wonderful thing for her,and gave her great opportunities.She did over 56 hours of community service just last year!:whoo: 
I hope it stays with my daughter too!:whoo: :becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> She did over 56 hours of community service just last year!:whoo:
> I hope it stays with my daughter too!:whoo: :becky:


I bet it will stay with her! That's wonderful news and I am so proud of the both of you! Without your support she probably wouldn't be so involved! eace:

I'm really pleased with all the opportunities Scouts offers to try so many new things. Just this year, Bo has gone camping, rock climbing, skiing, and is away this weekend climbing a "ropes course". He's such a lucky little guy. He gets to be out getting physical all weekend and then comes home Sunday night just in time to play with the new puppy! I don't know how I will ever get him to shower and get to bed for school Monday. It's all just going to be too exciting!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1: *Congratulations Christi and family. Welcome to your new home Rufus *
Sally and Oliver


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you home Yet!!!! 
WELCOME HOME RUFUS!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She's probably just getting home now, but she didn't think she'd be online for a little while after they arrive home. She has introductions to make, babies to feed and I'm sure she will want to show Rufus the house too. I did post a couple of photos in a new topic. We had a really nice time with them today and all of the dogs were completely worn out. The brothers are snoozing and so are all of the adults (and my husband too). 

Rufus is a very lucky boy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's home!! He's doing really really well too! When we got home I let him out in the backyard to potty and meet with Ayla.... but Rufus felt it was too soon to meet Ayla and gave some low growls and tried to jump back into the Sherpa! :nono: So we fed Ayla and gave her love and gave Rufus a chance to go potty and get his bearings. We re-tried intros later and they touched nosies and things went much better--no growls this time. eace: 

Everyone was very excited when we first got home. Ayla was curious--also ready for dinner...the parrots were noisy and ready to be fed, the babies were due to be fed...so I had to be quick in handing out the food and in the meantime placed Rufus in his expen. He barked for 4 or 5 minutes and then settled right down while I got everone taken care of--including him! *even though he was too excited to eat just yet. 

Rufus is such a little shadow! He follows me right through the house! I took him on a tour and let him gather up all the smells and we played with a ball--which he loved! and of course lots of hugs and kisses! Larry and Bo think he's the best thing they ever saw! He snoozing on the floor right now under my chair.  I need to feed the babies again and then we should get off to bed! 

Thank you Kimberly! This little guy is such a doll!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. so happy for you and your family. pictures?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaayyyyy Yipppeeeee!! Rufus is home now! Thanks for the update, Christy! We are all so excited for you!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations, I am happy to hear that things went well  eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on finally getting Rufus, Christy!!:cheer2: You're going to have so much fun with him! I love the pictures of Rufus and you with your husband that Kimberly posted. You'll have some exciting days ahead of you. I know you'll thoroughly enjoy your new boy!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I really have got to stop reading about the new puppies. Smarty is growing so fast, and I love the babies. Like I have said before with another puppy I become self supporting.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would've loved to have some piccies for you last night, but I couldn't seem to catch much more than a blur! I have a couple today though! This is Rufus with my son Bo....think he likes him? :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute, Rufus looks at home already.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a cute pair they are.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAwwwwwww...... a boy and his dog!! That is adorable! Of course, don't tell your teen that!  It sounds like you already had a busy household, now it must be a riot! I know how that feels........ GREAT ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy!!!
Now _those_ are the best photos ever! I saw the first one and said, "Oh, Rufus loves Bo already" and then I saw the second one and laughed and said, "Oh, Bo loves Rufus!"

What a great family you make!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Man's Best Friend!!:kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Christy! how cute- both your boys! rufus and bo-- way to go.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, Christy!

These pictures are the greatest! They say so much and both the "boys" look so happy together! Congratulations!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am loving this little guy! *I already love the 12 year old guy! LOL Rufus is doing fabulous in our home! Things are going so well...Kimberly tells me the roughest days are days 3 through 5! :jaw: Everyone cross your fingers he stays a little angel! He's been going to work with me the last couple days and has been a real sweetheart. He has an expen in the office and has been good as gold. We play hard in the morning before work to tire out the puppy wigglies and then take a lunch break between 11 and 12 and come home to feed the baby parrots and get the wigglies out again. :whoo: Although he has used a pee pad, he seems to be much more interested in "going" outside and will potty on cue in only a few seconds. He only took a day and a half to master the two steps down on the back porch to get out to the yard and bouces up them to come inside easily. 
He has slept right on through the night--even looks forward to brushing his teeth before bedtime! We've been working on "sit" using his regular kibble and he's coming along really fast. :biggrin1: His favorite toys are the "purple guy" (shakes the he!! out of that one!) and those mini tennis balls. He already plays fetch! I can through the ball and he tumbles right after it and then returns it and drops it! These dogs are sooo smart! (haha!! did you see I said "these dogs" and not "my dog" so I wouldn't appear to be gushing?) ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute is that?hoto: Bo already has gotten the "ear lickies!":ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Has Rufus met the parrots? Looks like things are going great. I'm happy and jeolous of you.LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, the pics with your son are...priceless  I don't know who's cuter


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What great pics! They look like they are having so much fun! Congrats on the little one! He is soooooo cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EVERYONE gets the ear lickies!!  :laugh:



dboudreau said:


> Has Rufus met the parrots? Looks like things are going great. I'm happy and jeolous of you.LOL


He's met them but not really close range yet. We go through the parrot room feeding them and saying hello. We're working on getting through the bird room without dining on the scraps around the cages. :hungry: Walking him through with me gives the birds a little time to get used to him as well. He's seen the babies at a much closer range since they are easier to get along with!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rufus sure is a cute guy........I like how big and fluffy he looks in your avatar!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Christy, I think you can gush all you want. 

Rufus and his brothers are so smart. The other boys have all taken to going outside too. Wilson's parents said that he is only going outside and hasn't had accidents so far. I love your teaching (training) routine. You're the smarty!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy,
The photos are wonderful. Your boys (human and canine) are really cute together although I'm sure a 12 year old would hate to know he'd been called "cute". 
One of my girls would play fetch until she dropped if I let her. If I get tired of the game before she does, she'll simply toss the toy herself. Sometimes she can really let them fly, particularly the carrot ones. 
I'm glad you're having so much fun.

Susan


----------

